# Big South Fork (TN)



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All I know is it is BEAUTIFUL! I went there and tried my guy before I bought him. The lady I bought him from lives in a horse community that is IN BSF. The ladies get together almost daily (in their robes, in golf carts) and decide where they will ride that day. Small lots, but they ride out right from their houses. I will say it was rocky, rough and steep. My guy came with front shoes which he needed for the rocks. They were sharp, not rounded, and about fist size. Not like anything I had seen before. Gorgeous place tho-I would LOVE to go back sometime. Have fun!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Although I live in tn, I habe never been there! I am ashamed  Def would like to go ride, but not a LD lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Best of luck


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Thank you! We've been training at Land Between the Lakes, on hills and rocks that would have made me tremble a month ago. My horse, of course, handles it like it's no big deal and just marches onward with rarely a moment's hesitation. I'm thinking that BSF is probably a lot of the same type of terrain (and weather!).


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you go on the John Wayne Trail at LBL? That is a mother, or it was years ago lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

BSF is on my bucket list, though not on the calendar for this year.

Can't wait to hear all about your experience!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

BSF is awesome! I'm going up there for a CTR in two/three weeks, and I can't wait! It's tougher footing, but _beautiful_ and worth the trip.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't know which trail is the John Wayne trail! I only know them by their maps numbers, and even that not very well...


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol I don't remember the number. I believe the trail was around 16 miles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I've ridden at BSF, but haven't done the endurance ride there yet. I don't consider the trails to be very challenging, though there are a couple. There are some good long hill climbs/descents. Lots of water crossings. The rocks aren't a problem IMO, they are mostly sandstone and are very grippy even when wet (we rode there for a week during very heavy rainfall, no problem with the rocks), but you will likely need some kind of hoof protection (we used Renegade boots). The biggest problem for me to do an endurance ride there is the areas of deep sand. It isn't everywhere, but I rode a few trails there that have a few miles of deep loose sand, and my horses are not conditioned to that footing at all. Everywhere we ride is hard packed and rocky, so I would worry about riding fast in that deep sand and straining something if they aren't conditioned for it.

As for comparison to LBL, I haven't been there, but from all the descriptions I've heard/read it sounds like LBL is pretty flat and easy compared to the rest of KY/TN. I'd guess that you might find longer/higher elevation changes at BSF, so maximize the hill work you can do at home to prepare.

It is beautiful there, I definitely want to do the endurance ride there next year! Have fun!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

There are nice flat trails at LBL, and many easy ones, but the longer trails and cross-country cut throughs are a whole different matter. Lots of smaller steep hills instead of long climbs though. In TX all we had to condition in was sand, so we'd be happy to see some of that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

I love BSF. I've only trail ridden there once, but it is gorgeous. The trails vary in both length and degree of difficulty. They range from short, easy day rides to long and strenuous trails.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

does anyone know what trails are used when they do a endurance ride at BSF???


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Everyone went out across the river on Saturday, there was a loop out there for 50/100, then we came back up the the big hill. The 50/100 had some more south of Bandy Creek Camp as well. NICE trails, they have done a lot to keep them in good condition!


----------

